# Smoke Unit Question?



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Howdy All, as some may already know I just got a new BLI AT&SF 2-10-2 Modernized Paragon2 steam locomotive & I can't get the smoke unit going? I read the book making sure the switch is on, I put 8 drops of smoke fluid in as per instructions, I hit #7 on my NCE as per instructions & still no smoke? Any ideas? Am I doing something wrong? I hope I don't have a bad smoke unit on a new locomotive?

Thanks in advance,
Bo


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

There is an on off switch on the locomotive. It may be off. Look in
manual to see where it is.


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

mopac said:


> There is an on off switch on the locomotive. It may be off. Look in
> manual to see where it is.


Mopac, please don't take this wrong cuz I don't mean anything by saying this but, the above paragraph says I made sure the switch is on. I knew there was a switch because I watched a couple review videos on YouTube. The switch is in the on position, smoke fluid is in the unit & I set #7 on the NCE Power Cab just as the book says & still no smoke.

I started over, did everything a 2nd time & still NO smoke? Does it like need to warm up or something since it's new? The booklet tells me nothing other than make sure the switch is on, fluid is in the unit & hit #7 on the Power Cab to activate the smoke unit. It's like, there's two small packets in the box, one has different smoke stacks & the other has two new tires for the wheels & a tiny wrench of some kind? There's no instructions as to what the wrench is for or how to install those tires? You would think BLI would be more informative on these items in the book?

Thanks again, Bo.


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi Bo,

I have had issues like that with my BLI engines...sometimes I have to unplug my DCC system then turn it back on a few times. I don't why but this seems to work sometimes. Also you might try resetting the locomotive to the factory settings. That's easy to do on your NCE Power Cab, use the Program Track setting and change CV 8 to 8 and you will see the locomotive jump just a fraction as it takes the command. 

Hope that helps,
Trever


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

morland said:


> Hi Bo,
> 
> I have had issues like that with my BLI engines...sometimes I have to unplug my DCC system then turn it back on a few times. I don't why but this seems to work sometimes. Also you might try resetting the locomotive to the factory settings. That's easy to do on your NCE Power Cab, use the Program Track setting and change CV 8 to 8 and you will see the locomotive jump just a fraction as it takes the command.
> 
> ...


Howdy Trever, hey pard I really appreciate the input! I had started the sequence over but I hadn't thought about powering down the system & starting over. I do recall reading something about that in my NCE manual a while back. I will try that tomorrow night.

I don't have a program track so does that make a difference? I use the main track for all my CV changes & it's always worked fine. I make sure all DCC locomotives are off the track & then program what I need done. I'm really new to DCC operation & not well versed in the CV programming thing? I know how to change from the factory short road number to the long number on each locomotive & a couple of times I was able to do the ditch lights settings but, beyond that I'm pretty new to this whole thing. I've always been an analog guy until last year. All it took was attending one train show down in San Antone & I was hooked on DCC. I now have more DCC power units then I do DC & I never thought that would happen, lol.

So, how do I set up a "program track" if you don't mind explaining? Does it require more wiring or a switch of some kind between the main track & the program track? Really, I'm very new at this & I suffered a stroke recently so I'm a little sluggish in my comprehension at the moment. Thanks my friend, I truly appreciate the input.

Bo.


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

I program on my mainline when the other locomotives are off of the track. So I use my mainline as my programming track (it's only a simple oval of track). Here's what I do:

1. Press the Prog/Esc button until you see "Use Program Trk", press the enter button.
2. Select 2 for the 2=CV option and press the enter button.
3. At the Prog CV Num: prompt enter the number 8 and then press the enter button.
4. The engine jumps a little.
5. Enter the number 8 and then press the enter button.
6. The engine jumps a little.
7. Press the Prog/Esc button to exit the menu.
8. The engine jumps a little.

Now your engine has been reset to the factory settings. Don't forget that the engine is now at the default number of 3. So to make it run press Select Loco and enter 3. Let me know if you need help changing the engines number to whatever you want it to be (usually the number on the engine).

Regards,
Trever


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

morland said:


> I program on my mainline when the other locomotives are off of the track. So I use my mainline as my programming track (it's only a simple oval of track). Here's what I do:
> 
> 1. Press the Prog/Esc button until you see "Use Program Trk", press the enter button.
> 2. Select 2 for the 2=CV option and press the enter button.
> ...


Trever, is #5 & #6 a typo pard? It appears you typed the same thing twice to me, being a repeat from #3 & #4? Or I am just confused here? Alright! Yes, that's what I do, is use my mainline for my programming track & it's always wroked out fine. Yes, I might have to get with you on programming the steam locomotive road number from the factory setting of 3 since it's been a while & it's my first time programming a steam locomotive? It may make no difference but one never knows, lol.

Well, it's past 01:30 here in west Texas so I'm gonna crash pard. I'll try this program tomorrow night & get back to you. Thanks so much, Bo.


----------



## tele (Jun 26, 2014)

Give the smoke stack a little puff of air, sometimes an air bubble is created when the smoke fluid is added.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Mopac, please don't take this wrong cuz I don't mean anything by saying this but, the above paragraph says I made sure the switch is on.

I missed that Bo. Must have zoned out.


Try what Tele said. They won't smoke if air bubble is in there. Blow across smokestack
like you would a bottle or playing a jug.


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Slim chance but maybe !! On my BLI Y6B the on/off switch is reversed,on is off and off is on!
Somebooby in China goofed up


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

GN, where is that switch? I have a Y6B and can't find it.


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

should be under the cab on the engineers side.


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

GN.2-6-8-0 said:


> Slim chance but maybe !! On my BLI Y6B the on/off switch is reversed,on is off and off is on!
> Somebooby in China goofed up


Funny you should mention that GN because that was my last thought at 03:30 this morning when I was fooling with it again for about another hour so, I gave that a try & no luck! I then decided it was time to start from scratch!

I unplugged my NCE Power Cab system, then powered it back up & reset it to the factory default. Then I took the locomotive & carefully turned it upside-down to see if maybe it had too much fluid but nothing dripped out? I then blew very carefully a few puffs of air from my mouth down into the smoke stack, then carefully took a toothpick & slowly/carefully poked down into the stack thinking that would pop any bubbles & I powered it back up, reset the locomotive to its factory default & started over again. Still NO smoke!

So, I'm convinced I got a factory defect & I need to contact BLI Monday via email (since I can't talk on the phone) to see what they suggest and/or how they wish to proceed with this "smokeless" locomotive equipped with a smoke unit! This would be my first bum BLI locomotive ever!


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

The BLI manual says to blow down the smoke stack to get the smoke going sometimes. Sounds kinda goofy, but it works. Actually, you can see the smoke bubble when ya look down the stack.


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

D&J Railroad said:


> The BLI manual says to blow down the smoke stack to get the smoke going sometimes. Sounds kinda goofy, but it works. Actually, you can see the smoke bubble when ya look down the stack.


Could it be that perhaps there's not enough smoke fluid in the locomotive to make it smoke? I put 8 drops in before I powered up as per the salesman's instructions & nothing happened? Later (the next day) I added another 4 drops & still no smoke? I got a little curious when I tipped it over last evening thinking maybe there was too much fluid but not one drop came out. I have yet to see anything bubble in the smoke stack so... ???

I looked in my BLI manual again & I can't find where it says to blow donw the stack? What page is that on??? Thanks, Bo.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi,

I live just down the road in Kerrville and also have the ATSF 2-10-2 if you want to communicate. Mine ran right out of the box without adding any smoke, just by switching the switch from off to on. At least, stop adding smoke. I leave mine off most of the time because it can make a mess.

BLI is good to talk with on the phone. Give them a call.

Bill


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Mister Bill said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live just down the road in Kerrville and also have the ATSF 2-10-2 if you want to communicate. Mine ran right out of the box without adding any smoke, just by switching the switch from off to on. At least, stop adding smoke. I leave mine off most of the time because it can make a mess.
> 
> ...


Howdy Bill, I have a slight issue with my speech so calling them is out of the question. I did send them an email late last night & I received an auto replay saying they always have an overwhelming stack of emails over the weekends & they will do their best to get back to when they can. It said they typically respond within 1 business day however on a Monday it takes an extra day to get back to ALL the emails?

It was suggested from a member at the local train club that I turn the locomotive upside-down for about an hour, then blow into the stack a few times & all should be fine. So, I set it up in a soft cradle upside-down leaving it that way for just over two hours for extra measure, then I blew several times down into the stack & placed it on the rails & powered it up. To my surprise, it began to puff smoke but it only lasted just over a minute? I gave it several more blasts down the old smoke stack by blowing in it again & no smoke. I ran it for a good twenty thinking maybe it needed to burn off more smoke fluid rather than put anymore fluid down the stack. Nothing happened again! I blew down the stack once again & it began to puff but it only lasted about 30 seconds? I don't know what to do next? Do I run it for longer that the twenty to see if it will eventually puff smoke or, do I add a little more fluid?

It says clearly in the manual NOT to run it without fluid so, the last thing I want to do is burn the unit up but, it's just not doing what I'm seeing on YouTube with other 2-10-2's like mine. How long does yours smoke before you need to add more fluid? Hopefully one doesn't need to put drops in it every few minutes because that would definitely be a pain! I just watched one video earlier on YT with a gent running his in the video for just over 11 minutes & his was puffing away the entire time & it was pulling quite the lash-up. I am NOT impressed at the moment with this smoker???

Thanks again, Bo.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

This was my first DCC, and I paid full price and got it from Dibbles in San Antonio. I had Mike set it up, and the first thing he did was check the smoker. He turned it on, and it smoked nicely, so it came from the factory with some unknown amount of smoke fluid installed.
I ran it maybe a couple of minutes, and it seemed to peter out. I added some smoke fluid but nothing happened. I said to heck with it and went to bed. The next morning, I turned it on and it smoked like a champ. Maybe you have to hold your mouth right.
I don’t run the smoker much because I thought I read somewhere that it leaves an oily residue on the track. I just use it to impress the grandkids and nephews.
I think you are on the right track. Keep fiddling with it.
Also, keep the e-mails going to BLI.

You can run it without fluid. Just turn the on switch off.

http://youtu.be/_1TLhspymBI 


Bill


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Mister Bill said:


> This was my first DCC, and I paid full price and got it from Dibbles in San Antonio. I had Mike set it up, and the first thing he did was check the smoker. He turned it on, and it smoked nicely, so it came from the factory with some unknown amount of smoke fluid installed.
> I ran it maybe a couple of minutes, and it seemed to peter out. I added some smoke fluid but nothing happened. I said to heck with it and went to bed. The next morning, I turned it on and it smoked like a champ. Maybe you have to hold your mouth right.
> I don’t run the smoker much because I thought I read somewhere that it leaves an oily residue on the track. I just use it to impress the grandkids and nephews.
> I think you are on the right track. Keep fiddling with it.
> ...


Well, this is my first BLI steam locomotive & so far I'm not impressed. It chuffed & puffed smoke for about a minute or two then stopped.	So, I turned it upside-down again for about another 30 minutes letting it sit then I placed it back on the track after blowing into the stack again & it chuffed & puffed smoke again for about a minute & a half. Al I going to need to do this every time I want it to smoke???

I watched a couple videos on YT & one video has a guy running his for over 11 minutes with another loco running along side it & it chuffed & puffed smoke the entire time in that video so... what's up? Am I going to have to mess with this thing each & every time I want it to smoke for me??? That won't be much fun.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

How much smoke have you added altogether? Could you be burning it up as fast as you are putting more in?

Maybe someone else will chime in how long, say, a dozen drops should run.

I must admit that I have never sat down and read the book, so I am shooting from the hip.
Bill


----------



## tele (Jun 26, 2014)

Make sure that the electrical connection from the tender to the loco is secure.


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

tele said:


> Make sure that the electrical connection from the tender to the loco is secure.


That's interesting you should bring that up because, I found that connector to be a bit of a bear getting it to plug in & then pull out. Should that connector be so tight like that?

I received a response from BLI just a little while ago & Joe told me to give a good few puffs of air into the stack the first few times I run it because it is new. He said if that doesn't resolve the issue, it might have a problem with the fan motor not working properly in the smoke unit & that I should send it back to them for repairs. What surprised me was, he said to let him know if I was going to send it back & they would send an RA# to handle the shipping return. Now, does that mean they are going to pay to have it shipped back to them or, is that just an approval number to return it for repairs under the warranty?


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Mister Bill said:


> How much smoke have you added altogether? Could you be burning it up as fast as you are putting more in?
> 
> Maybe someone else will chime in how long, say, a dozen drops should run.
> 
> ...


OK, when it arrived here it had a note inside the box that said be sure to add 6 to 8 drops of smoke fluid before putting power to the locomotive. I added 8 drops & placed it on the rails. I fooled it with it for about an hour or so that first night with little to no luck. The next evening I wondered if maybe there wasn't enough so, I added 4 more drops. A post here told me to add no more so I stopped. Someone posted that I should turn it upside-down for about an hour (I think that was from YT) to let the fluid run out because it sounded like I had too much?

The following day I did what was suggested, then I blew into the stack as someone else had suggested & it chuffed & puffed smoke for just over a minute then stopped. I turned it back over for another 30 minutes or so, picked it back up, blew in the stack again, then placed in on the rails for about another minute of smoke & it quit? So, this is where it currently stands with a total of 12 drops added, nothing ran out both times I turned it over for a spell & when I ran it for a little bit this morning... no smoke at all???

I then got the email from Joe at BLI just a little while ago & we stand at the moment of the locomotive not puffing any smoke? I'm going to run it again here in a few to see what's up & I'll get back to y'all with the results but... I'm not holding my breath! ;-)


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

It's now been three days of fooling with this locomotive to get it to puff smoke & still not much smoke at all? It seems to smoke for roughly a minute each time I blow down the stack & then it quits in a minute or less. I just sent a response back to Joe at BLI to explain just what I stated here so, we'll see what action he wishes to take once he gets me email? I'm assuming they'll probably want it sent back to the factory to see where the problem lies???

It doesn't bother me to run it without smoke after all the responses I read with it leaving residue on the tracks but it's the principal. When you get something new you expect it to perform as it should & this unit is not doing that. I'll keep everyone posted as to the outcome.


----------

